# Any one following Vegan diet



## Blaze (Dec 9, 2019)

hi all,

Anyone following vegan diet. 
I am sure going to get some reactions - keep nice  and of course always backup your point with science.

Cheers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 9, 2019)

I heard it can make u  a gay ..No science to back it up but just the fear of becoming a gay keeps me away...Mayb yaya can chime in


----------



## Trump (Dec 9, 2019)

is chicken and beef vegan?


----------



## andy (Dec 9, 2019)

the movie "game changer" was nothing really, but I really started to think when I watched "what the food" on netflix ,have anyone saw it ?
people givin up walkers and start walking by them selfs on streets and giving up up to 16 different meds in just two weeks in being vegan, Just wanna see how and if it's gonna change my health somehow. 


I might give it a run for a month after my comp. that would be around may and see for myself


basically what they say, people are not carnivors and we are not ment to eat meat or drink animal or any milk or processed foods and the wrong way we eat is the key problem for all the diseases (high cholestorol ,diabetes, heart strokes etc.) and by just cleaning up the diet and eating what is natural for us can fix all kind of problems in our bodies in just few weeks and that makes all kind of Logic....
Makes me wanna test it on myself and my my own conclusions.


----------



## andy (Dec 9, 2019)

...or maybe i've been brainwashed


----------



## CJ (Dec 9, 2019)

My wife makes a different vegan meal once per week. They're not bad at all, a few have been damn good.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 9, 2019)

I couldn’t do it.  With a freezer full of meat, don’t see a change anytime soon.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 9, 2019)

Blaze said:


> keep nice  and of course always backup your point with science.



who are you to dictate like a 2nd grade school teacher ? 

youre buggin !


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 9, 2019)

If you try a vegan diet, please keep a log including pre vs post blood work results. I would be curious to see an unbiased review and read an honest account of how you felt.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 9, 2019)

Probably not many if any vegetarian, let alone vegan, members of this forum but I'd be interested to see how it goes for you.  There are some very impressive vegan competitors.  I have no interest in doing it personally but have respect for those that choose to.  I just get a bit turned off by the people who proselytize and get bent out of shape whenever anyone even mentions meat or animal products.


----------



## snake (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm about as far from a Vegan as you can get. I raise some of my own meat, I also hunt and eat what I kill. I currently have a least 300 lbs of flesh in 2 big chest freezes and will add to that if a buck makes a mistake. My chickens put out about 2 dozen eggs on a bad week.

That said, I respect anyone that can commit to that Vegan diet if they are truly doing it for health reasons. Is it a healthier lifestyle? I personally think so. Are you going to build a massive body? I doubt it. 

Andy mentioned "Game Changer". As the self-proclaimed UG resident documentary expert, here's my take on the doc.
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/31198-The-Game-Changer?highlight=game+changer

I hope you find all you're looking for from a health aspect.


----------



## andy (Dec 9, 2019)

snake said:


> I'm about as far from a Vegan as you can get. I raise some of my own meat, I also hunt and eat what I kill. I currently have a least 300 lbs of flesh in 2 big chest freezes and will add to that if a buck makes a mistake. My chickens put out about 2 dozen eggs on a bad week.
> 
> That said, I respect anyone that can commit to that Vegan diet if they are truly doing it for health reasons. Is it a healthier lifestyle? I personally think so. Are you going to build a massive body? I doubt it.
> 
> ...




"game changer" was BS in my opinion , just like U said snake, I felt like it was just a big propoganda stuff they tried to pull on me.


----------



## Long (Dec 9, 2019)

andy said:


> the movie "game changer" was nothing really, but I really started to think when I watched "what the food" on netflix ,have anyone saw it ?
> people givin up walkers and start walking by them selfs on streets and giving up up to 16 different meds in just two weeks in being vegan, Just wanna see how and if it's gonna change my health somehow.
> 
> 
> ...



As far as you wanting to test it awesome. 

As far as people who say "we were not made to eat meat or animal products" grrr plblplposbeheie what the ****?!?!?!

I went through a whole thing where a school wouldn't teach the very subject that would prevent this kind of absolute mental dipshittery because too many moms would fire off a bazillion emails and angrily chase the elementary school science teacher around with pitchforks. 

We have evolved eating lots of different diets (finding energy how we can on different continents). Blanket statements about animal products drive me batshit crazy.

Because of some recent health nonsense I took a good look at my diet and changed it for now. I will say at the moment I feel pretty damn great considering. 


I eat oatmeal, greek yogurt, fit pb and prunes in the am.

I eat vegetables, nuts, fruits and no animal proteins at all during the day. 

I eat an animal protein for supper. (Lots of fish and turkey, cutting back on red meat)


Eating lighter and a lot more vegetables along with copious amounts of green tea and some coffee have made me feel a lot better than I was before. 

Perhaps it's the body not needing the digestive system running 24/7 that makes people feel better and has health benefits. 


Penn Gellete from Penn and teller doesn't buy into the whole environmental dont eat meat bullshit. They even did a show exposing the nonsense. He is now vegan/vegetarian for health reasons. A non ethical vegan I think he calls himself. I find it interesting because he is the kind of guy that would probably tell you if he didn't have a health issue he would be pounding down a steak.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 9, 2019)

I will at the moment just learning a lot and just did my blood test, If there any expert on the site I'll put them up under blood work.  I'll put the heading of Vegan blood work.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 9, 2019)

hey all where can I put my blood work ?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 9, 2019)

I'd put it under the dieting/nutrition/supplements subforum


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 9, 2019)

Anyone claiming meat/animal fats are bad for you should be immediately disregarded.  

This is complete horseshat.


----------



## SAQUIL (Dec 9, 2019)

Try to eat a clean diet high in protein, sources such as vegetables, beans, tofu, and other meat substitutes such as protein powder organic pea protein, watermelon seed protein and pumpkin seed protein, providing 20 grams of protein per 110 calories. 

you should consume foods that are dense with healthy calories, such as nuts, quinoa, raisins, and whole-wheat bread. You can add peanut butter or coconut oil to foods to boost their calories. You may also want to drink calorie-rich smoothies with soy milk. They are pack of calories and good amount of carb and essential fat. That's what a BBer needs to maintain or build muscles and "that's all I have to say about it".


----------



## Blaze (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello Elite, 

Always good to see someone putting science behind them. ye ye no problem but read this: 
htt ps : / / w   w  w  ncbi    nlm nih  gov   /  pubmed  / 20578534


----------



## stonetag (Dec 10, 2019)

tinymk said:


> I couldn’t do it.  With a freezer full of meat, don’t see a change anytime soon.


I agree, on the other hand I have a few head of cattle who's feelings wouldn't be hurt if I switched up.


----------



## Boytoy (Dec 10, 2019)

Vegan. Lol that's funny


----------



## IronVeganGuy (Dec 23, 2019)

I've been plant based, these are my numbers. Since then I've up'ed my omega 3s and had more broccoli/cauliflower. 

I switched to plant based for health reasons (medication is expensive). But I have been slowly gaining weight from 180 to now 211 lbs. I might shoot for 230 lbs but I'll focus on getting ripped first before more bulking. 

And at least this way it's more meat for everyone else here to have.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 24, 2019)

IronVeganGuy said:


> View attachment 8902
> View attachment 8902
> 
> View attachment 8903
> ...



Anyway you could get those more clear? A lot of old guys here


----------



## snake (Dec 24, 2019)

IronVeg said:
			
		

> I've been plant based, these are my numbers. Since then I've up'ed my omega 3s and had more broccoli/cauliflower.
> 
> I switched to plant based for health reasons (medication is expensive). But I have been slowly gaining weight from 180 to now 211 lbs. I might shoot for 230 lbs but I'll focus on getting ripped first before more bulking.
> 
> And at least this way it's more meat for everyone else here to have.



Like dk said, you need to post them so us old dudes can read them. You could be the fittest guy on the board or in renal failure for all I can tell.

For some reason people think eating Vegan or Vegetarian makes you health. I think it's just one facet to over all health. My guess is you got a handle on the other elements of it too.

My boss has been a Vegetarian for many years; religious proposes. 6'1" and 310 lbs of lard. Most exercise he got was walking up a flight of stairs into our office. Now he uses the back door because at 54 y.o. he had a stroke.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 24, 2019)

You can find a study any day of the week claiming that vegan is healthier that eating meat. You can also find studies proving that vegan has no notable health benefits.

Personally, vegans are no different than queers. All of them want to tell you about it and no one gives a fuk. Do what works for you and shut tha fuk up about it.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 24, 2019)

I once ate a vegan chics ass. Didn't notice much of a difference than others.


----------



## The Tater (Dec 26, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> You can find a study any day of the week claiming that vegan is healthier that eating meat. You can also find studies proving that vegan has no notable health benefits.
> 
> Personally, vegans are no different than queers. All of them want to tell you about it and no one gives a fuk. Do what works for you and shut tha fuk up about it.



Haha you always have a way with words. Love it and I agree.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 26, 2019)

Trump said:


> is chicken and beef vegan?



No, but my argument is the cows and chickens are!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 26, 2019)

Dont believe the documentaries, cherry-picked info. Good to try something different though on your own.
Just dont let James Cameron fool you. (140 billion investment in Vegan Protein powders).

The cherry picked info in that doc was embarrasing. (Like most Doc's).


----------



## HeiseTX (Dec 31, 2019)

Nope. Vegans suck.


----------

